# Hornhechte & Fehmarn



## Heringsfetzen (22. Mai 2003)

Moin Moin !

Ich wollte nächste Woche mit meinen Kumpels einige Tage zum Hornhechtangeln

Wie siehts den so zur Zeit so aus mit den Silberpfeilen rund um die Insel  
......wurden schon gute Fänge gemacht ?


----------



## Stonie (22. Mai 2003)

#h Herzlich willkommen an Board #h

Du kannst dich hier mal durchlesen Hornies ist ein sehr informativer Thread dazu


----------



## Deichkind (22. Mai 2003)

:z hornies laufen wie verrückt! solange das wetter mitspielt! momentan sind die echt gierig und man hat fast bei jedem wurf kontakt aber, ich weiss ja nicht wie fit ihr seid, kommt es wie immer auch auf das material an um fehlbisse zu vermeiden. mein tipp also: drilling ab und durch einen einzelhaken mit 10 cm schnur ersetzen dann legt ihr garantiert viele auf die schuppen!
viel spass und petri!  #h


----------



## Heringsfetzen (22. Mai 2003)

*Danke für die schnelle Antwort*

Geht ja echt fix hier ......
Ja also fit sind wir , wir haben in den letzten Jahren ja schon gute Fänge auf Fehmarn und Sylt gemacht....



> momentan sind die echt gierig und man hat fast bei jedem wurf kontakt


das hört man gerne :z

Am liebsten angeln wir mit Wasserkugeln oder Buldos + Fetzen .
Drillinge benutzen wir nie ,das mit den Fehlbissen ist uns bekannt !

mfg. Heringsfetzen


----------



## Meerforelle-aus-der-Ostsee (22. Mai 2003)

Werde den Hornies am Wochenende auch mal nachstellen.
Habe ghört, daß man die auch mit Streamern fangen kann. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## wulfy3 (22. Mai 2003)

@M a d O ( Meerforelle aus der Ostsee) :
hi schau doch mal ins Fliegenfischerforum , da wirst Du sicher was finden. Was in Deine Richtung geht ist eine SpringerFliege vor dem Blinker. Funktioniert gut.:q


----------



## Matrix (22. Mai 2003)

Moin ihr lieben,
wir hatten letztes Wo.ende Glück vor Presen Das ist direkt unter Marienleuchte. Hornies von guter Größe (75cm) obwohl das Wetter nicht nach Hornies aussah: 18 Uhr Bedeckt mit Regenschauern und etwas stärkerer Wind aus südlicher Richtung. Wir haben sie geblinkert, fast bei jeden Wurf "Anfasser" aber nur einige gelandet, das alte Spiel eben mit den alten Schnäbeln !


----------



## Matrix (22. Mai 2003)

@deichkind
...Du läßt echt ganze 10cm Platz zwischen Blinker und Drilling ??
Ich hab meist nur so 2-3cm. Sollte ich mit 10cm vielleicht noch mehr fangen ?? Länger ist ja bekanntlich immer besser oder :q :q :q


----------



## Deichkind (22. Mai 2003)

@ heringsfetzen

packt ihr dann auch ne kiste "barre" oder "herforder" ein? 

@matrix

+/- 10 je nachdem wo ich ihn befestige. mache ich ihn unten am ring fest, reichen 2-3cm. habe aber auch schon mal oben mit in den wirbel eingeklinkt, dann kommt die länge des blinkers natürlich noch dazu!
aber hauptsache man fängt!
#h


----------



## JuergenS (22. Mai 2003)

> packt ihr dann auch ne kiste "barre" oder "herforder" ein?


hey, ein Hamburger der "Barre" und "Herforder" kennt. Wußte gar nicht das unsere edlen Tropfen so weit bekannt sind.:q


----------



## Heringsfetzen (22. Mai 2003)

Barre und Herforder  habe ich sogar schon auf Fehmarn inner Tanke gesichtet....   

Aber wenn ich dort oben bin, trinke ich auch gerne mal nen Flens.... 

Ich hoffe man kann dem Wetterdienst trauen ....
nächste Woche soll es ja gut werden :z


----------



## Deichkind (23. Mai 2003)

@ JuergenS

naja, wenn man ursprünglich aus bünde kommt, muss man das wohl kennen. bin aber mittlerweile eingenordet und schon 10 jahre hier!
aber heringsfetzen hat recht, herfoder gibt es auf fehmarn!
#h


----------



## Heringsfetzen (23. Mai 2003)

will auch eingenordet werden :z

die Gegend hier ist echt nicht der Hit :v 

......meine Laune steigt immer mit jedem Kilometer in Richtung Norden !

DER BESTE TEIL DER BRD !


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Juni 2003)

> ......meine Laune steigt immer mit jedem Kilometer in Richtung Norden !


Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen....:m 
Bin jedes Jahr mind. 2 mal auf der Insel.
Ist echt ein schönes Stück Deutschland.
Na Ja, die 2 Monate bis es wieder soweit ist gehen auch noch um.
Bis dahin 
Gruß Garfield#h #h #h


----------



## MaBe (3. Juni 2003)

@Garfield + Heringsfetzen
Oooops,
müssen wir hier bald aufpassen, dass es nicht zu voll wird  :q :q :q


----------

